# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch sapa, chợ tình sapa

## thambt029

54 dân tộc trên đất nước Việt Nam mang những sắc màu văn hoá khác nhau. Sự phong phú ấy đã khiến đời sống văn hoá của các dân tộc như tấm áo váy của cô gái Lô Lô, rực rỡ sắc màu mà vẫn hài hoà. Ðẹp lạ thường! Một trong những "sắc màu trên tấm áo váy" ấy là Chợ tình của một số dân tộc ở vùng núi phía Bắc.
Hai chữ "Chợ tình" đã đi vào cách hiểu của người dưới xuôi như một phạm trù xã hội về tình yêu, hôn nhân. Giải thích thì có thể, nhưng chưa có cách nào định nghĩa thấu đáo về hai từ lắp ghép này. Bởi lẽ, gọi là chợ thì ở đó phải có mua có bán. Nhưng cái tình ở đây không ai bán, cũng chẳng ai mua. Vậy, đâu gọi là chợ!

Trớ trêu, những người yêu nhau lại lấy chợ làm nơi hò hẹn. Bởi vậy, nôm na có thể hiểu, Chợ tình là nơi hò hẹn, trao gửi tình cảm, có những cử chỉ yêu đương diễn ra ở chợ theo phong tục, tập quán tuỳ từng địa phương. Cũng đương nhiên và dễ hiểu vì chợ là đầu mối, là điểm nút của hầu hết những sinh hoạt văn hoá của đồng bào vùng cao.



Chợ tình nhiều người biết đến nhất là chợ tình Sapa, *Sapa Tours* - một điểm du lịch hấp dẫn đối với khách du lịch cả trong và ngoài nước khi du lịch Sapa. Cái thị trấn nhỏ bé này nằm lọt trong một vùng tiểu khí hậu ôn đới, mát mẻ quanh năm. Có những năm mùa đông tuyết rơi nên thật lãng mạn, hấp dẫn du khách. Mỗi tuần, chợ họp một lần vào tối thứ Bảy. Ðây là chợ của người Dao. 





Từ chiều, dưới phố và ở sân nhà thờ đã thấy rất nhiều phụ nữ đầu quấn khăn đỏ và mặc trang phục thêu hoa văn lộng lẫy cùng với những vòng bạc, khuy bạc, những đồng tiền nhỏ đính trên vai áo thu hút hầu hết du khách du lịch *Sapa Travel*. Hấp dẫn hơn nữa là có những tiếng reo theo mỗi bước chân, từ những chùm lục lạc đồng xinh xắn đính trên những chiếc khăn choàng đầu. Ðối tượng của họ là những chàng trai người Dao trong trang phục áo Chàm, khăn cùng màu, tay đeo đồng hồ và vai khoác chiếc đài cassette. Ở một góc nọ, dăm bảy chàng trai xúm quanh một cô gái, họ đưa những chiếc máy catssette của họ vào gần cô gái để ghi âm những khúc hát tỏ tình bằng tiếng dân tộc. Thấy có người lạ, cô gái xấu hổ cúi đầu hoặc lấy tay che mặt, nhưng vẫn hát với giai điệu run run.

Rồi màn đêm xuống. Sau những bụi cây và cả trên ngọn núi cao tít kia là những âm thành mời gọi lúc trầm, lúc bổng của khèn lá, khèn môi bồng bềnh trong đêm. Phong tục của người Dao không ngăn cản người đã có vợ có chồng đi tìm bạn tình. Con gái 13, 14 tuổi đi theo các chị để làm quen. Những cô gái trẻ, đẹp thường được rất nhiều chàng trai để ý. Họ vây quanh, mở cassette cho cô gái nghe hoặc tán tỉnh rồi tặng quà kỷ niệm. Cô gái không ưng thì bỏ quà chạy và bị nắm tay giữ lại. Ðộng tác này gọi là "kéo", một biểu hiện đặc trưng cho sự tỏ tình quyết liệt. Cho tới lúc "chấm" được một chàng, cô gái dúi vào tay người đó một vật đính ước. Vật đính ước ấy có thể là một chiếc nhẫn, chiếc vòng tay hay chiếc lược... Thế là đám đông ồ lên, tản ra. Cô gái quay về với các bạn gái. Một lúc sau khi yên tĩnh trở lại, 2, 3 cô bạn đưa cô gái này đến "gửi gắm" cho người đàn ông cô đã chọn. Rồi đôi bạn tình đưa nhau tới đâu chỉ có rặng Samu xào xạc kia mới biết...
Khi du lịch Sapa, *Sapa Tours* bạn đừng quên đi chợ tình nhé!

Các du khách muốn khám phá và hiểu thêm về chợ tình sapa và những khu du lịch hấp dẫn có thể tham khảo thêm tại: *Sapa Travel* | *Sapa Tours* |  *Halong Tours*

----------


## tuyetmuahe

Tks vì bài chia sẻ ^^

----------


## thambt029

Sapa, *Sapa Tours* là thị trấn du lịch của tình Lào Cai - nằm ở phía tây bắc Việt Nam, với khí hậu mát mẻ quanh năm và các điểm thăm quan thơ mộng, cùng với núi phansipan hùng vỹ, sapa là điểm đến thú vị cho du khách cả bốn mùa.



Sapa nổi danh không chỉ là miền đất quanh năm sương mù bao phủ trên thị trấn mà còn là một nét văn hóa đặc sắc của đồng bào dân tộc phía Tây Bắc Việt Nam, Với địa hình núi cao, điển hình là ngọn núi Fansipan hùng vỹ, mệnh danh là nóc nhà của Đông Dương.- Huyện Sapa: Huyện sapa Huyện nằm ở phía tây tỉnh Lào Cai, phía bắc là huyện Bát Xát, phía tây là huyện Phong Thổ, Than Uyên (Lai Châu), phía nam là huyện Văn Bàn, phía đông là huyện Bảo Thắng và thành phố Lào Cai.


    Sapa trong sương

Huyện Sa Pa, *Sapa Tours* nằm ở độ cao trung bình khoảng 1.500 m – 1.800 m. Khí hậu trên toàn huyện Sa Pa mang sắc thái của xứ ôn đới, với nhiệt độ trung bình 15-18°C. Diện tích tự nhiên của huyện Sa Pa là 678,6 km². Dân số huyện Sa Pa hiện khoảng 38.200 người, bao gồm các dân tộc: Mông, Dao, Tày, Giáy, Xá Phó, Kinh, Hoa.


Danh lam thắng cảnh:
Bản Cát Cát:
bản Cát Cát cách thị trấn sapa 1,5km đi bộ, khi đi xuống Cát Cát du khách mất chừng 15 - 30 phút để đến khu du lịch (khu chế xuất nông cụ làm ruộng, nương, dụng cụ cơ khi cho sinh hoạt hằng ngày của người dân tộc vùng cao, hoặc chế xuất những mặt hàng lưu niêm cho du khách mang về xuôi làm qua lưu niệm cho hành trình du lịch của mình, với Thác Tiên Sa, Với con suối Mường Hoa trong vắt, Thủy điện cổ xưa do người Pháp xây dựng,....Du khách sẽ hòa mình vào thiên nhiên tĩnh lặng của núi rừng với thiên nhiên tươi đẹp.



Núi Hàm Rồng:
Hàm rồng là một biểu tượng của Sapa, nơi những loài hoa đua nhau khoe sắc, - Người ta thường ví Hàm Rồng là Đà Lạt thứ hai của Việt Nam! với sự tương đồng về khí hậu, nên Hoa ở Hàm Rồng khoe sắc làm du khách chìm đắm trong sắc đẹp thiên nhiên kỳ thú của mảnh đất vùng cao khiêm nhường này.



Ngoài ra Sapa còn hấp dẫn du khách qua nhiều danh lam khác: Như Thác bạc, Một dòng nước tinh khiết đổ từ trên núi cao, với bọt nước trắng muốt, du khách ngỡ mình đang trong rừng rậm hoang sơ, Suối vàng Thác Tình Yêu một khám phá mới đây của du lịch sapa. hang động Tả Phìn, Điểm du lịch Mã tra, Hồ Sapa trong làn sương mù, du khách cảm nhận được sự tĩnh lặng đến không ngờ trong một không gian nhỏ bé của thị trấn sapa, dường như luôn trong giấc ngủ.


Thân ái  !

----------


## thysty

*Đồ thổ cẩm*

Nếu bạn đến với Sa Pa hoặc Bắc Hà, xin đừng ngần ngại chọn mua những tấm thổ cẩm bày bán ở cửa hàng, trong chợ hoặc đồng bào địa phương mời chào trên đường, giữa phố. Một tấm thổ cẩm bằng bàn tay hay dài hơn gang tay, đó là sản phẩm của các cô gái phải thêu mất nửa tháng. Làm ra một tấm áo, từ khi xe lanh đến lúc hoàn chỉnh bộ trang phục, phải mất vài tháng. Còn bộ váy áo của người phụ nữ, phải trải qua rất nhiều công đoạn. Chỉ cần nhìn bộ trang phục, cũng đủ biết sự cần mẫn, nhẫn nại của họ. 

Với thổ cẩm, người ta quan niệm đồ “sịn” là những tấm hoàn toàn thêu và khâu bằng tay, đường khâu hơi thô, màu sắc được pha trộn trong tấm thổ cẩm hài hoà, hơi tối. Còn đối với những tấm thêu, chắp vải đường khâu bằng náy, màu sắc kết hợp quá rực rỡ, cứng nhắc là đã có sự can thiệp của công nghệ hiện đại, được gọi là đồ công nghiệp.

Trên thị trường thổ cẩm Sa Pa, Bắc Hà khách du lịch, tham quan là người phương Tây thường tìm mua những đồ làm tay. Khách từ các thành thị Việt Nam đến lại chuộng đồ công nghiệp hơn. Đã là thổ cẩm, thì bản sắc dân tộc thể hiện rất rõ. Nhìn những đồ khâu bằng tay, dù chẳng hiểu gì về văn hoá dân tộc, cũng dễ nhận được ngay. Còn đồ công nghiệp thì rực màu sắc, nhưng bản sắc còn rất ít.

Đồ thổ cẩm làm bằng tay của người dân tộc ở Sapa rất được khách du lịch ưa chuộng.

*Đồ trang sức, lưu niệm được làm từ bạc trắng.*

Ở Sapa, đặc biệt là bản Cát Cat nghề chế tác đồ trang sức bằng bạc, đồng đã có từ lâu đời và tạo ra những sản phẩm tinh xảo. Quy trình chế tác bạc gồm nhiều công đoạn. Trước hết, họ cho bạc vào nồi trên bễ lò đun đến khi nóng chảy thì rót vào máng. Chờ khi bạc nguội lấy ra dùng búa đập, rèn sao cho thanh bạc có kích cỡ to, nhỏ, dài, ngắn, vuông, tam giác, tròn, dẹt hay kéo thành sợi. Tiếp đó, họ giũa cho thật nhẵn và nếu cần trang trí thì dùng đinh để chạm khắc, tạo hoa văn nổi hoặc chìm rồi mới uốn hình sản phẩm. Cuối cùng là bước đánh nhẵn, làm trắng và bóng. Sản phẩm chạm bạc ở Cát Cát rất phong phú, tinh xảo nhất là đồ trang sức của phụ nữ như: vòng cổ, vòng tay, dây xà tích, nhẫn... Lưu ý : khi mua đồ bạc, không nên mua ở hàng bán rong ven đường với giá rẻ - tất nhiên, tiền nào của ấy - nó chỉ là đồ giả, được mạ bạc lớp ngoài cùng. Một đồng bạc trắng hoa xòe thật có giá dao động từ 1,5 - 1,8 triệu đồng.


*Đào Sapa*

Sa Pa vào hạ lúc nào cũng hấp dẫn người miền xuỗi với những vườn đào trĩu quả trong các bản quanh thị trấn. Quả đào Sa Pa chính hiệu chỉ to gần bằng cái chén mắt trâu, căng tròn, được bao phủ một lớp lông mỏng màu cẩm thạch, pha lẫn những vết màu huyết dụ lấm chấm đen. Vị chua thanh, chát chát, ngòn ngọt, mùi thơm đặc vị không lẫn vào đâu được…

Đào Sa Pa được bán rải rác bên vệ đường thị trấn, nhưng chủ yếu là đưa tới chợ Sa Pa bằng lờ củ, sọt, rọ trên vai người Mông, trên xe thồ; nhiều thì bằng xe ô tô. Đào được xếp hình tháp, nằm phủ kín các vỉa hè phố chợ. 

Nhưng bạn nhớ mua chiếc rọ để đựng đào mang về chứ không nên đựng bằng túi nilông. Nhiều người ngại không muốn mang những rọ đào nên đựng đào bằng túi nilông hay những chiếc thùng giấy, khi về đào hầu như không còn nguyên vẹn dập nát, màu xám xịt…bỏ đi gần hết.

Đi Sapa nhớ mua “đào rọ” làm quà.

*Thuốc nam, thuốc lá
*
Là người sành thuốc, đến với Sa Pa, bạn hãy vào chợ mua các loại thuốc Nam, Bắc mang về làm quà cho người có tuổi hoặc người già. Vào chợ, bạn có thể mua các loại thuốc lẻ vị hoặc đã được chủ hàng gói sẵn thành từng thang đủ vị, đủ loại. Nào những cam thảo, bạch truật, ngũ gia bì, hạt sen, tâm sen, tam thất, đương quy, xuyên khung, bát mộc hương, đỗ trọng... Chủng loại cây, cỏ ở Sa Pa rất phong phú và hầu hết là đầu vị, từ lâu đã nổi tiếng bởi những loài cây cỏ đó chỉ thích hợp với vùng khí hậu này.

Sơn trà ngâm đường kính đúng công thức vừa bổ, vừa làm thuốc bệnh. 

Mật ong rừng có nhiều đặc dụng, nhưng tốt nhất là đối với người già ho hen, trẻ em còi cọc. 

Rễ cây hoàng liên có hàm lượng tetracilin cao chữa các bệnh phủ lục ngũ tạng, kể cả bệnh đau mắt, bệnh ngoài da.

Nấm linh chi có bạch linh chi và hắc linh chi tán bột pha trà uống hàng ngày sẽ điều hoà huyết áp, chữa bệnh tim mạch, thậm chí ngăn ngừa bệnh ung thư.

Thuốc nam, thuốc lá làm quà cho người cao tuổi.

Các vị thuốc của Sa Pa ngày nay không chỉ thu hút được sự chú ý của khách du lịch trong nước và các nước lân cận mà còn gây được sự chú ý của các du khách từ phương Tây đến với Sa Pa.

----------

